# Navy Soup & Army Guys in shacks ... the debate rages on



## Eye In The Sky (18 May 2008)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes even if rooms are availiable.  I don't see why you are rolling your eyes, with PLD and the pay a Cpl and up makes no one should be complaining that hard.  There will be exceptions to the rule we all know the 'Tard that couldn't manage his finances to save his life and gets so screwed up he needs to move into shacks  to sort out his life.



I guess I am talking out of my arse on this.  I haven't been anywhere's near Edmonton for 5 years.  I guess what I was thinking was there are 'lots' of rooms vacant but there is a blanket policy being enforced with no common sense to it.  My bad.

From my perspective if it is feasible for all mbrs of the Jnr Ranks to live-in and rooms are available, they should be allowed to.  Joe Taxpayer pays for the rooms afterall, to be build atleast, maintained, heated whether they are occupied or not.  I just saw the situation of empty rooms that could be occupied.  And I keep forgetting Edmonton is a PLDA now.


----------



## MJP (18 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I guess I am talking out of my arse on this.  I haven't been anywhere's near Edmonton for 5 years.  I guess what I was thinking was there are 'lots' of rooms vacant but there is a blanket policy being enforced with no common sense to it.  My bad.
> 
> From my perspective if it is feasible for all mbrs of the Jnr Ranks to live-in and rooms are available, they should be allowed to.  Joe Taxpayer pays for the rooms afterall, to be build atleast, maintained, heated whether they are occupied or not.  I just saw the situation of empty rooms that could be occupied.  And I keep forgetting Edmonton is a PLDA now.



Seen, I understand where you are coming from.  FWIW there are not allot of empty rooms sitting around, it is quite the juggling match to get rooms for brand new guys coming in.  Unit integrity within the shacks is broken and soldiers are where ever there is a  space for them.


----------



## NCRCrow (23 May 2008)

No Barracks for the NAVY unless you are on course.

Why does the Army get barracks?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 May 2008)

Why does the navy get better food then the army?


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> No Barracks for the NAVY unless you are on course.
> 
> Why does the Army get barracks?



When did that change??

I lived in singles quarters when posted to Halifax (and I was single -- and not on course) ... ??


Or is it just that the Navy doesn't have enough room in what used to be singles quarters to house the single guys anymore due to the number of students on courses who need to be housed (gee ... sounds EXACTLY like the Army doesn't it??)??


----------



## NCRCrow (23 May 2008)

AV: you are dating yourself. No more barracks for trained personnel unless you on Course since 1999 ( I am sure there are exceptions)

Navy gets better food because we have the best cooks and we are hotter in uniform and sexier.

Sorry, just the way it is!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 May 2008)

Sooooo let us have our barracks then.


----------



## TN2IC (23 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> No Barracks for the NAVY unless you are on course.
> 
> Why does the Army get barracks?




That's not correct. I know folks from there, that live in shacks and are not on course.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

Wellington House had lots of live-in Jnr NCOs when I was there before.  Warrior Block has lots of live-ins too.  Both of those belong to the FAdmO  ;D


----------



## garb811 (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> No Barracks for the NAVY unless you are on course.
> 
> Why does the Army get barracks?


Why does the Navy get free soup at 1000 hrs?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Why does the Navy get free soup at 1000 hrs?



And free grits everyday even when they aren't sailing???


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

Who knows..but they are some good and we share with our friends!


----------



## Stoker (24 May 2008)

There are LOTS of trained people Jr and Sr who live in quarters in A block, St. Laurent block , Russell house etc. Many of these people are permanent live in. Most personnel after training get accommodation's ashore, however personnel can stay in permanent quarters if there is room.


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> There are LOTS of trained people Jr and Sr who live in quarters in A block, St. Laurent block , Russell house etc. Many of these people are permanent live in. Most personnel after training get accommodation's ashore, however personnel can stay in permanent quarters if there is room.



I know there is, including one who was on the ILQ with me. Just shared beers with him in the C&POs Mess Thursday night after I trundeled down the elevator from the Juno Tower.

Did want to see what Crow's next answer would be ... better uniforms?? That's only a matter of perspective. Best food I've had in the military so far has been at the Yukon Galley in Trenton.

I won't count the tour I did overseas in Africa where I ate with the Australians every day ... AWESOME fresh cooked food. Tables full of potatoes, veggies, triple layer chocolate cakes, and so much more. 

The best single meal I've had in my career was a perfectly BBQd Ostrich steak with all the trimmings ... done up by an Austrian Infanteer named Carl at the Posn 22 outpost on the Syrian/Israeli (contested) border. 25 feet from the technical fence. _That_ was a great a meal.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

I may be wrong but I still sexier in my Navy uniform!

The trained people living in (Halifax) Barracks need to get a life!


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> The trained people living in (Halifax) Barracks need to get a life!



Of course they do because -- while you're here surfing the site ... they are not.  

There's that perspectives thing again ...


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

You're right again! I still think PO2's & above living is loserville! And since this a forum, I guess I can say that.

Notice any Barracks available Ottawa. (I wouldn't count the Connaught Trailer Park)


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> You're right again! I still think PO2's & above living is loserville! And since this a forum, I guess I can say that.
> 
> Notice any Barracks available Ottawa. (I wouldn't count the Connaught Trailer Park)



Sure you think it's loser-ville. I think it's pretty much the same state to assume something when you aren't aware of all the particluars of individual situations; and, throw comments about the Navy not housing singles (not true) only in an attempt to stir the pot.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

Stir which pot? Yours. 

I was briefed that trained personnel living in was on a case by case basis and not the SOP.

But I will disgress and bow out! 

Enjoy Halifax, I may drive by you today.


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Stir which pot? Yours.
> 
> I was briefed that trained personnel living in was on a case by case basis and not the SOP.
> 
> ...



That Army pot down below where you commented originally.

You won't drive by me today -- I am back to the land of the green now. Shittier food, shacks, but WAY better uniforms thus boys on the menu scenery to look at.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> The trained people living in (Halifax) Barracks need to get a life!





			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> You're right again! I still think PO2's & above living is loserville! And since this a forum, I guess I can say that.



You're joking, right?  I am living-in (Warrior Block, HUGE room, more like a bachelor apartment, $162 a month) but due to my circumstances (recent seperation), its the BEST thing for me to do for now financially, even considering the new PLD rates.  So, please, elaborate.  

Several times since 2002, I have lived in, including the old Chief's and POs Mess before it was torn down, Wellington House, William Halll (by far the best) and Russell House, all as a Sgt.  How is that bad?  The most I paid was $258 a month, in Russell House.  That sure beats some crappy apartment on Barrington for $800 before utilities or a $1300 one in the South end.  There were empty rooms that *you* as a tax payer were paying to heat, and maintain, when they had no occupant.  So please explain why ANYONE who lives in that is P02 or above is in Loserville again?

I know here, in WB, there is more than one guy who was married, and is paying $$ to the ex and kids and simply can't afford to NOT live in, I bump into them in the stariways with their 5 year old sons, or in the hallway, and never did I think "hey look another loser".



> Notice any Barracks available Ottawa. (I wouldn't count the Connaught Trailer Park)



You know, its funny that there is no 1000 soup or free meals in Ottawa, but you aren't complaing about THAT, because you benefit from it in Halifax.  However, you must have been told to leave SQs in Halifax, and you don't beneift from the $98 a month charge for a room, which includes heat, lights, laundry, etc, in a place like Wellington House, so anyone who does benefit from THAT is a loser?

So, based on the reasoning of Ottawa doesn't have SQs, they also don't have free meals or 1000 soup, so being a person of integrity, you think NO ONE should have this benefit also?  This is WRT to quotes below.



			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> No Barracks for the NAVY unless you are on course.
> 
> Why does the Army get barracks?





			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> AV: you are dating yourself. *No more barracks for trained personnel unless you on Course since 1999 * ( I am sure there are exceptions) *You are showing your lower hole can embarass you when it speaks out of turn.  I have lived in, as per my post above,between Jan 2002 and present several times, as a Snr NCO and now a remuster Cpl  *
> 
> Navy gets better food because we have the best cooks and we are hotter in uniform and sexier.
> 
> Sorry, just the way it is!





			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> Why does the Navy get free soup at 1000 hrs?





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> And free grits everyday even when they aren't sailing???





			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Who knows..but they are some good and we share with our friends!



So based on your posts (1) You think people who live-in, who are Sgt/PO2 are losers.  *Note, these people are paying for their R & Q.* BUT (2) You have no problem eating for free whether sailing or not, the bill of which is paid by Joe and Jane Taxpayer.  

Right?  'Cause that IS what you posted, isn't it?  So, translated that means "if I benefit from it, cool.  If I don't, then its stupid".  Nice.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

Wow, quite the break down of the posts. 

Maybe you're right. I like paying my Mortgage, I like giving to the United Way and I like my free meals.

Especially when they do not come in a Haybox.

I should be more partial to case by case circumstances but then it wouldn't be me.


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Wow, quite the break down of the posts.
> 
> Maybe you're right. I like paying my Mortgage, I like giving to the United Way and I like my free meals.
> 
> ...



I don't think you're quite understanding ...

Here's the bit that started it all (the pot stirring):



			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> No Barracks for the NAVY unless you are on course.
> 
> Why does the Army get barracks?



Why does the army get barracks that they PAY for??

And, why are you complaining that soldiers are getting something that they PAY for, when the good Canadian Taxpayers are paying for YOUR meals (including, but not limited to 10am soup) each day when your ship is alongside and NOT sailing?? 

Our troops get to PAY for their meals when they're not in the field, but eat in the Mess. Why exactly IS the Canadian Taxpayer covering these costs for sailors each and every day when they're not at sea but eat in the Ship's galley??

I wonder exactly how much it is costing those taxpayers to feed you those meals each day too ... when anyone else in the CF not posted to an HMCS designate is relegated to brown-bagging their lunch into work with them from that residence they are paying the mortgage on?

Please, don't use the tired old standby answer of "because the ships' cooks are required to maintain their skills" because cooks serving in the Army and the Air Force have to maintain those skills too.

So, you're bitching because the Army has shacks they let soldiers live in provided that soldier is willing to pay for them ... while you gobble up your free taxpayer funded meals and soup daily provided to you at no cost by the taxpayers of this nation ... even given that you aren't at sea and could rightly brown bag your lunch into work from home just like the rest of us mere mortals do.  :


----------



## 2 Cdo (24 May 2008)

I have to get this off my chest, warning or not. HFXCrow you are an idiot. :threat: A pompous, freeloading idiot. It's guys like you who give the military in general and the navy in specific a lousy reputation. Obviously a product of the "me first" generation. 

There, that felt good. Now I will just set Crow to permanent ignore.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

WOW, I may been a little off the mark and will bow out this thread. 

I was in Petawawa this weekend listening to people complain about the Barracks.

Pompous yes, freeloading no, idiot sometimes.

Outta here!


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I was in Petawawa this weekend listening to people complain about the Barracks.



Nothing wrong with complaining about something they pay for. They pay for it -- they're entitled to bitch about it and the condition they're in.


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Navy gets better food because we have the best cooks and we are hotter in uniform and sexier.
> Sorry, just the way it is!



Yeah those NCD's make me hot!   Sure your N1's are decent, but the NCD's always look sloppy, I will stick with my flight suit.  Although there is nothing sexier than a sailor stress testing their uniform.

I have had my share of cooks in the Navy who nearly went into cardiac arrest when handling more than one order of eggs at breakfast.  IMHO the cooks who are working out of a field kitchen with limited resources are the real champions, those guys and girls can get things done, if you can't cook on ship there isn't a hope in h*ll for you in the field. 

As for the barracks and single members, when I posted to Halifax on IR back in 2002 I lived in St. Laurent Block, soon after I left in 2003 a message came out (can't remember if it was a MARLANTGEN or not) indicating that all future members posted into Halifax on IR would not have access to barracks, due to limited space, perhaps this is where you are getting your information from?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Although there is nothing sexier than a sailor stress testing their uniform.



Unfortunately, that isn't limited to sailors!  I've seen some oval-shaped members in all 3 DEUs.



> I have had my share of cooks in the Navy who nearly went into cardiac arrest when handling more than one order of eggs at breakfast.  IMHO the cooks who are working out of a field kitchen with limited resources are the real champions, those guys and girls can get things done, if you can't cook on ship there isn't a hope in h*ll for you in the field.



I remember hearing some of our troops moaning about the flying kitchen food at WTP in Gagetown on one FTX.  I threw them a few IMP boxes and said "you can always brew your own".  Moaning ceased.

I agree, the flying jammies are where its at when it comes to 'workdress' in the CF.   ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

Thanks for the ref on the MARLANTGEN or MARGEN.

I am sure there all types of cooks in all elements. I have the utmost respect for any Navy cook slogging it out on in SS7 , when everybody is sick and the show goes on.

My question still remains is why Barracks are still afforded to the Army as SOP. One of the guys this weekend, said you still had to write a memo to get out of the Barracks (1989 all over again) as he drives me back in Dodge Ram w/ Hemi. ($$$)

I may be "out of my lane" but an OS posted to HMCS SHIP EAST is not offered a barrack room.

and I will take back the "Loserville" comment as it was inappropriate


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I agree, the flying jammies are where its at when it comes to 'workdress' in the CF.   ;D



They're not exactly the best thing going when you are in places like Hawaii or the Caribbean.


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They're not exactly the best thing going when you are in places like Hawaii or the Caribbean.



Get some air conditioning then. I suggest a slight modification to the design -- grab scissors and make them into "assless flighsuits"; take pics, forward to me via PM.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

Well the first thing that comes to my mind is...obviously space is at a premium in Halifax, Windsor Park included.  So..there is not much room to expand.  Now...go to Gagetown.  LOTS more barracks.  D lines, H lines, etc etc.  And...during peak periods THEY run out of room as well.

I can't comment on the Left Coast but, Halifax seems to boil down to space.  To replace A Block, look at the logistical issues.  Parking at Staf goes to hell.  Where would they house the people that live there now?  Where would the Jnr Ranks people eat if A Galley was shut down? How long would that take?

Mind you, they made it work for Juno Tower, didn't they?  Tore down the old Chiefs and POs building (that is where they could have put a new Bldg to house Jnr Ranks but..apparantly a parking lot was more important..not even a parkade ffs) and made one HELLUVA nice spot for the Navy NCOs and Officers to hang their hats.  But...as we used to say in the army..."nothing it too good for the trooops, and thats EXACTLY what they are gonna get!".

A few years ago, Smellington House was shut down due to a rodent problem.  Everyone was kicked out.  Everytime the FAdmO changed, the live-in policy changes too.  At one point, Russell House was only allowed to be 50% full of live-ins, and that was Snr NCO and above rank,right? The reason? To be able to handle the overflow from Juno.  Why was Juno so full?  Because they let f--cking hockey teams and tons of civies use Juno Tower and were running out of room for CF members.  (That was from a PO2 I knew that was at Accn the summer or...2005? or so.).  The issues WRT to Accn for Jnr ranks in Halifax are numerous and I just shake my head over and over at CFB Halifax and the mindset I see around here.  Now, having said that, the folks at Accn in Shearwater and the mindset about Jnr Ranks in Warrior Block is nothing short of impressive.  They have taken all the rooms and made them single rooms.  I have a bed, a leather futon, a leather couch and loveseat set, big TV, fridge, computer desk etc all in mine (most of that privately owned of course...) in my room, it is NOT crammed in, I get basic cable for free, I am in the newly renovated part, on the 3rd floor, view of the harbour/McNabs Island, 500m from work, 300m to the gym, 100m to the Sea King Club, and as I said...I pay $162 a month. 

Funny how different the world is on the other side of the harbour...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They're not exactly the best thing going when you are in places like Hawaii or the Caribbean.




Oh, I thought all you guys did down there was sit on the beach...no jammies required!   8)


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought all you guys did down there was sit on the beach...no jammies required!   8)



we do have to work here and there


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> My question still remains is why Barracks are still afforded to the Army as SOP. One of the guys this weekend, said you still had to write a memo to get out of the Barracks (1989 all over again) as he drives me back in Dodge Ram w/ Hemi. ($$$)



SOP??

SOP here in the Army (and IAW national directives that apply to all 3 enviornments) is that quarters go out to individuals on a priority basis:

1) Personnel undergoing training;
2) Personnel of transient status; and
3) Single personnel, space permitting.

Single Army guys posted to a base do NOT get a single quarters room as a matter of "right" or "guarantee", they get one *if* space permits (and they pay for it) --- exactly the same as anywhere else -- Navy included. Ergo the "legalness" and ability to tell single guys that they have to move out of the shacks after a set amount of time etc IF those shacks are required to house candidates and transient personnel.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> we do have to work here and there



yes, someone does have to go to the beer store and pizza shop   ;D


----------



## Stoker (24 May 2008)

I live in Russell House and have been for quite sometime. The way I look at it is that since i'm away usually over 200 days a year, why pay $800, $900 a month on rent while I can pay $287 and bank the rest. Oh yeah, I don't qualify for PLD.
As for Halifax Crow's comment that living in people are loser's come on by the ship and we can discuss it down in the engine room


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I live in Russell House and have been for quite sometime. The way I look at it is that since i'm away usually over 200 days a year, why pay $800, $900 a month on rent while I can pay $287 and bank the rest. Oh yeah, I don't qualify for PLD.
> As for Halifax Crow's comment that living in people are loser's come on by the ship and we can discuss it down in the engine room



Before or after soup?

(He did retract that assinine comment though)


----------



## Stoker (24 May 2008)

After soup of course ;D, as for retracting the comment well i'm a cranky bastard ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> After soup of course ;D, as for retracting the comment well i'm a cranky bastard ;D



Then I shall here-to-fore call you Crusty from now on.  >

See what other kinds of scraps that can start up.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

The Engine Room of a MCDV?


----------



## Scott (24 May 2008)

Crow, by my count you've gotten pissy and said you were withdrawing from the thread twice now:



			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Stir which pot? Yours.
> 
> I was briefed that trained personnel living in was on a case by case basis and not the SOP.
> 
> ...





			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> WOW, I may been a little off the mark and will bow out this thread.
> 
> I was in Petawawa this weekend listening to people complain about the Barracks.
> 
> ...



Why don't you treat me to a promise kept? You are borderline trolling.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 May 2008)

Your right! Just like a car wreck, can't stop looking!

Off to watch UFC onboard ship with FREE FOOD!


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Point proven.

 :


----------



## Scott (24 May 2008)

And you've had quite a hand in this car wreck, as you have in others. As well, you ARE trolling now, seek your fun elsewhere.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 May 2008)

This thread will only serve to bring out bad behavior.  Perhaps a lock is in order.


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Get some air conditioning then. I suggest a slight modification to the design -- grab scissors and make them into "assless flighsuits"; take pics, forward to me via PM.



Now we are talking!   Why didn't I think of that sooner?  Now where did I put my Ginsu2000?


----------



## blacktriangle (25 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> A few years ago, Smellington House was shut down due to a rodent problem.  Everyone was kicked out.  Everytime the FAdmO changed, the live-in policy changes too.  At one point, Russell House was only allowed to be 50% full of live-ins, and that was Snr NCO and above rank,right? The reason? To be able to handle the overflow from Juno.  Why was Juno so full?  Because they let f--cking hockey teams and tons of civies use Juno Tower and were running out of room for CF members.  (That was from a PO2 I knew that was at Accn the summer or...2005? or so.).  The issues WRT to Accn for Jnr ranks in Halifax are numerous and I just shake my head over and over at CFB Halifax and the mindset I see around here.  Now, having said that, the folks at Accn in Shearwater and the mindset about Jnr Ranks in Warrior Block is nothing short of impressive.  They have taken all the rooms and made them single rooms.  I have a bed, a leather futon, a leather couch and loveseat set, big TV, fridge, computer desk etc all in mine (most of that privately owned of course...) in my room, it is NOT crammed in, I get basic cable for free, I am in the newly renovated part, on the 3rd floor, view of the harbour/McNabs Island, 500m from work, 300m to the gym, 100m to the Sea King Club, and as I said...I pay $162 a month.
> 
> Funny how different the world is on the other side of the harbour...



Wow I'm jealous, maybe I should have CT'd to the Navy.


----------

